# How many of you dropshot?



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I was just curious how many of you guys use the dropshot for bass? I am considering using it this year and wanted to hear how everyone else fared with it. Thanks.

Lg_mouth


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

the drop shot flat out catches fish, especially erie smallies, but it is effective in a variety of situations.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I will be targeting ponds 98% of the time so I figure the drop shot is something the bass will have never seen before. Most people around here aren't too up on the latest bass trends. 

Lg_mouth


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Drop shotting is effective, but I don't catch a lot of big fish doing it. I catch mostly "keeper" sized bass. But I have had 100 + fish days on my quarry throwing the drop shot. 1/8oz weight with a size 2 circle octopus hook.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

haven't used it much other than at erie, hard to beat up there if they are suspended off the bottom which is pretty common


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

I have had good luck with the drop shot when fishing very clear, deeper water (10+ Ft.). It keeps the presentation in the zone where the fish are holding and where they can see it. I dont fish beds, but have read it is effective there too.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

it is a very good way to fill out a limit in tough conditions, in a pond it would destroy them but i would personally go with something that would target bigger fish in that kind of a fun situation, try some big swimbaits


----------



## striper1 (Mar 7, 2008)

just moved to athens from kentucky where can i go fish


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

You are living near one of the best smallmouth areas in SE Ohio. Look no further than the Hocking River. Fish it from Nelsonville up to Logan and you will find some good smallie areas. Wading is your best option, nearly died a couple years back trying to float it with a 10' john boat!

You also have a couple public lakes in the area, but they aren't great produces.

Also farm ponds can be found. Knock on doors and ask permission.

Hope this helps.

Lg_mouth


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I second the Hocking River. I fished it while going to school & working in Athens/Nelsonville for 8 years. Definately a great smallie stream. Biggest went 17 1/4" out of there. Don't overlook the stretch right at Ohio University. I hit that many times after/before class & got a variety of species. Everyone needs to be near a stream like that. Definately going to have to get back this spring/summer for a weekend of fishing!


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I started using one early last year and kept fiddling with it all summer. Caught a lot of fish it also with a couple of them going 3lbs. Plan on using it again this year also but dont have enough confidence in it to use in a tourney yet.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

What size and type of line do you guys use for the DS? I currently use 8lb mono on my spinning rod but will consider changing up if something will work better.

Lg_mouth


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

For "*drop shottin"* i use *Fireline* with a 4 to 5 foot leader of Seagar florocarbon.. and Gamagatsu Red circle hook.

I like to " feel" eveything and this IMo is the best for DS...

I pefer to use leeches (real and gulp).. and use this in many situations... from deep farm ponds, rivers,to on to Lake Erie...

Frank


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

have been doing it about 20 years ,we had a bunch of guys from California on a charter for smallmouth, they out fished us ,the next day they did the same think on walleye ,,until the lake kicked up


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I dropshot straight fluorocarbon in 6 or 8 lb. I actually prefer the 8lb, as I have been broken off a few times on Alum Creek by nice smallies using the 6lb.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

You're going to be much better off with 8-10lb "Flourocarbon" for drop shotting as Mike just previously stated.

I don't like going down to 6lb line, 8 is my limit but everyone has their preferences. The point is Dropshotting requires lighter line (smaller diameter) and you don't want stretch in your line (ruling out mono). Since it's really a finesse technique, the flouro doubles as my preference because of its invisibility and sinkrate, which cannot be said about braided line. So Flourocarbon it us. 

I suggest checking out 8lb shooter or sunline flourocarbon (sorta pricey but great).


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for the line info guys, guess some flouro is in my future.

Lg_mouth


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

fishingredhawk said:


> I dropshot straight fluorocarbon in 6 or 8 lb. I actually prefer the 8lb, as I have been broken off a few times on Alum Creek by nice smallies using the 6lb.



I recommend the 8 lb test P-Line Evolution line. It is only .23mm which is actually the diameter of most 6 lb test mono. Very strong stuff and very low stretch.


----------



## BigBassin144 (Mar 16, 2008)

I'd recommend the DS. I first tried it a few days ago on my pond, and caught 4 fish in an hour. And the bait possibilities are so limitless, you can almost always catch fish on it.

As for tackle, I have not got a DS rod, yet but plan to before spring 2009. I use a small Abu Garcia Cardinal Reel with 6lb P-Line Fluoroclear. Works great, more sensitive than mono, less memory than Fluoro.

*BB*


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

...what is your basic set-up? I have been searching Bass Pro and there are a few different hooks and weights. Have been looking at the "stand out" hooks, anyone use them?

Lg_mouth


----------



## BigBassin144 (Mar 16, 2008)

Rod: I will be getting the Shimano Crucial DS rod 7'2" M
Reel: Shimano Symetre 2500
Line: P-Line Fluoroclear 6-8lb
Hooks: any DS/octopus hooks will work, but I like the Stand-out hooks, they are easier to rig correctly.
Bait: like I said earlier, possibilities are limitless. and they don't have to be small either.

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/catpage-dropshot.html

*BB*


----------



## OhioFlyer (Mar 14, 2008)

I went to Bass Pro and Cabelas this past weekend in Michigan. Let me say that Bas Pro has some good sales people. I bought just about every hook size in a "stand-out" hook. The guy rigged one up and showed me how they work and they look wonderful. In this case he rigged a Gulp Minnow and I wanted to eat it. This is the old-new techique to catch just about anything that swims. I will be throwing this rig allot this year.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I am heading there the 28th for my Bday, hopefully the sales are still going on.

Lg_mouth


----------

